# Antec ISK 300-65  Gehäuse



## wraith01 (26. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir einen kleinen "Home Server" zusammen bauen,
als Gehäuse bin ich auf das Antec ISK 300-65  gestoßen. Die Größe würde völlig
ausreichen. Meine Frage betrifft da das Netzteil.

Die Ausstattung soll so aussehen:

1x Silm DVD-ROM
2x 2,5 SATA HDDs
1x GIGABYTE GA-D525TUD
2x 2GB RAM DDr3
1x 8x8 Lüfter
eventuel noch 1x 2,5er USB extern zur Datensicherung

Nun zur Fage. In wie weit ist das verbaut Netzteil geeignet, dass es ca. 8 bis 10 Stunden
ununterbrochen am Tag läuft? Lieber wäre es mir, wenn ich das ganze System 24/7 laufen lassen könnte. Für letzteres bräuchte man sicherlich "richtige" Server Komponenten.

Beste Grüße,


----------

